

Has the Internet Been a Force for Good? - lukas
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/04/26/think_again_the_internet

======
rajat
Is it just me, or is this kind of argument completely vacuous? If it didn't
bring world peace, it must not be a force for good.

The last 30 or 40 years, or perhaps all the decades since World War 2,
technology (including the internet) has empowered individuals at an
unprecedented scale. Numerous individuals, or small groups of founders, have
created companies, products, NGOs like never before. But, it has also
empowered individuals more inclined towards terrorism, crime and other rude
behaviors. It goes hand in hand. You cannot empower individuals and not expect
some of them to do bad things.

If the definition of a Good Thing is achieving world peace, then nothing that
empowers individuals will ever be a Good Thing.

